# Bareboat in NC?



## redstripesailor (Sep 6, 2006)

Does anyone know if there are any companies that offer bareboat charters along the coast of NC? We'd need a boat big enough for my family of five. We're experienced boaters with a 500 ton and 100 ton in our number.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

I know of one person who has rented from Caolina Winds, but not sure if they have boats on the coast. This person rented out of Washington on the Pamlico River.


----------



## mazzy (Mar 11, 2006)

I'm renting from Carolina Wind the week of Sept 22. 
There's two of us on a Catalina 32, but they have larger boats as well. I'll be glad to give an assessment when we get back.
Mike


----------



## redstripesailor (Sep 6, 2006)

Yeah, Mike, that would be great. I hope y'all have some good weather and a fantastic sail!


----------



## ckgreenman (Aug 22, 2008)

Looks like the largest they have is a Hunter 420, Carolina Wind Yachting Center : Charter Boats for Sail


----------



## Vasco (Sep 24, 2006)

Whittaker Creek in Oriental has charter boats.


----------



## Whampoa (Jun 29, 2008)

These folks in Oriental, NC may offer what you are looking for. I have no experience with them or their operation.


*Oriental's School Of Sailing* from: *Oriental, NC* Phone: *252-249-0960* 
Oriental's School Of Sailing has both small and large bareboat charter boats available. From a Catalina 22, C&C 24's, a Cal 24 - up to a 34' Beneteau or Catalina - even a 42' Beneteau 423. 
http://www.towndock.net/cgi-bin/classads/view.cgi?cat=Boats


----------

